# GHRP dosage



## AddingSize (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey guys,

Wanted to pick experienced GHRP users brains:

1) How much do you inject ED?

2) Do you inject sub-q or elsewhere (if elsewhere then where?)

3) How long do you run it for?

Cheers:beer:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

AddingSize said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Wanted to pick experienced GHRP users brains:
> 
> ...


What GHRP do you have? Do you have any GHRH to run alongside?

What are you using it for? Muscle Gain, fat loss, general well being? I'd run 150mcg-100mcg or less respectively for the aforementioned goals.

3 x per day for muscle gain or fat loss although there are plenty of people doing 2 or 4 shots per day. Leave at least 4 hours between shots for the pituary to "reset".

Inject Sub Q mate. Although IMO IM wouldnt make a great deal of difference but it has no local effect so pointless doing IM.

As long as possible, same as GH

Hope that helps:thumbup1:


----------



## AddingSize (Nov 10, 2009)

StephenC said:


> What GHRP do you have? Do you have any GHRH to run alongside?
> 
> What are you using it for? Muscle Gain, fat loss, general well being? *I'd run 150mcg-100mcg or less respectively for the aforementioned goals.*
> 
> ...


Cheers for the reply mate :thumbup1: Can I clarify one thing though... you say use 100-150mcg... is that total or is that 100/150mcg 3 x day.

Cheers fella :beer:


----------



## AddingSize (Nov 10, 2009)

PS it is for mainly muscle gain but also for fat loss secondarily.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

AddingSize said:


> Cheers for the reply mate :thumbup1: Can I clarify one thing though... you say use 100-150mcg... is that total or is that 100/150mcg 3 x day.
> 
> Cheers fella :beer:


100mcg 3 x per day mate, i'd def advice to get some GHRH to run alongside it if possible though (Mod GRF, CJC w/o DAC etc)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

100mcg is the saturation dose for a 100kg person saturation means you could use more and get more benefit but if you doubled the dose you would not double the result......

the 100mcg dose is for GHRP-6, GHRP-2 is a stronger peptide so you don't have to use as much......

these peptides release GH so in my opinion you will be dissapointed if you want to grow muscle, they are better for fat loss......

i would agree with Stephen that results would be more enhanced running it with a GHRH but a GHRP will work on its own....


----------



## jimmystar (Oct 22, 2005)

what is the dosage of cjc1295 with ghrp-2 ?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

jimmystar said:


> what is the dosage of cjc1295 with ghrp-2 ?


No definitive dosing tbh, a lot of people match the dosing 100mcg of each.

I have also advised a few people to whom money is a major issue and got them running approx half ghrp doseage, which means that 1 vial of each will last the same amount of time (assuming you have 5mg ghrp & 2mg ghrh)

I've personally ran it between 50-250mcg per dose and once and 4 x ed and I have to say with these pep's that IMO more is better, but it's about finding a balance that works for you


----------



## jimmystar (Oct 22, 2005)

great cheers .............. and you dont have to cycle this combo ? you can run it all year ?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

That depends on doseage, at low doses theoritically it can be run all year round, however when running higher doses time off may be required.

It has been shown though that the pituary will continue to excrete higher than normal levels of GH for a short time after the peptides are discontinued.

Personally I like to mix things up and throw in some GH here n there, but just taking a few days off every few weeks should suffice.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GHRP-2 is slightly stronger than the 6 type o i believe the saturation dose for a 100kg person is approx 80mcg 3 x day....

CJC1295 is rare as it is hard to produce and ship most of the CJC out tere is in fact MOD GRF 1-29 which is actually a good thing as CJC has been shown to cause GH bleed.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

well I have shot 900mcg of ghrp 6, as has mick the brick

What do we win


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

jw007 said:


> well I have shot 900mcg of ghrp 6, as has mick the brick
> 
> What do we win


a huge massively bloated gh gut ya drug crazed fool, it's not big and it's not clever so stop playing upto the crowd ya buffoon.... :lol:

if you manage to get arrangements sorted for the Brits I'm up for ghrp6-athon?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry to hijack but steve,what would be a good does of ghrh with the ghrp if money wasn't an issue


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Anthony83 said:


> Sorry to hijack but steve,what would be a good does of ghrh with the ghrp if money wasn't an issue


Ooh, now we're talking :lol:

what you have to be careful of as Pscarb mentioned quite rightly above is saturation, this and your own personal goals and aas and other peptide use have a major role to play in making that decision.

For long term steady muscular gains with all the added gh benefits I think it would be more beneficial to stick to standard 100 & 100 dosing and increase the frequency with maybe also adding a little gh to coincide with the pituary pulse.

I'm working on something in my head just now as part of my comp prep which will involve possibly 5 x ed dosing of gh peptides (tapering doses up as the weeks pass) and adding 1-2.5iu synthetic gh with the first 4 shots of the day tapering up again. (just thoughts floating around in my head on which I need to do a bit of reading though)

This will probably only be a 6 week protocol with possibly a 10-14 day gh burst at the end depending upon various personal circumstances and Weeman's opinion 

I will also be utilizing a pretty heavy androgen cycle alongside.

If I decide to go down this route and there is enough interest (and I can get some personal BS dealt with) I'll try and keep a journal of it.


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Peptides are so selective and expirimental to the individual, it honestly comes down to trial and error for the most part with what works for you.

75mcg X 3 times a day did some good for me, but not much. I prefer my 10iu of gh ed


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

criticalbench said:


> Peptides are so selective and expirimental to the individual, it honestly comes down to trial and error for the most part with what works for you.
> 
> 75mcg X 3 times a day did some good for me, but not much. I prefer my 10iu of gh ed


costs of 10iu gh ed is huge... did you tried ghrp in higher doses?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> well I have shot 900mcg of ghrp 6, as has mick the brick
> 
> What do we win


Nothing it appears mate :lol: :lol:

:whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Nothing it appears mate :lol: :lol:
> 
> :whistling:


Perhaps we should up it a bit more??? Maybe we might win something then :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i've been running 150mcg GHRP2 and 40mcg semorolin, morning and night and seems to be working, great pump, vascular, and making me a little leaner I think,,

all cheap as chips!!!


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm running 100mcg GHRP6 and CJC at 50mcg just before bed only and I've noticed some fat loss and sleeping better.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Perhaps we should up it a bit more??? Maybe we might win something then :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Is any one getting ill from the cjc ghrp combo?

My training partner started on the two yesterday each time he has taken a shot he has become very hot and sweaty also his stomach became upset.

He has gained 5lb overnight and its very visible water bloating as his face look very red and bloated.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Sounds very strange TBH mate..

You sure he is sure he is jabbing GHRP / CJC


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Is any one getting ill from the cjc ghrp combo?
> 
> My training partner started on the two yesterday each time he has taken a shot he has become very hot and sweaty also his stomach became upset.
> 
> He has gained 5lb overnight and its very visible water bloating as his face look very red and bloated.


Hot flushing and hunger (which can be so extreme it feels like an upset stomach) is normal for high dosing of these peptides, the hunger coming from the ghrp6 which I assume he's using.

Has he maybe messed up the dosing somewhat and accidently went overboard?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I get water retention on GHRP-6 regardless of dose (generally run 100mcg AM+PM), but have had palpatations and flushing when I've tried high doses... though these disappear quite quickly.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

defo hold water on it... i think can have an upset stomach on higher doses - friend took 300 rather than 100 x3 in one day and said he needed to go to the loo a lot more 'urgently' but that passed and was fine next day


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

noel said:


> defo hold water on it... i think can have an upset stomach on higher doses - friend took 300 rather than 100 x3 in one day and said he needed to go to the loo a lot more 'urgently' but that passed and was fine next day


The peptides also increase stomach motility so that's quite normal as well, it is best to taper up the doses slowly but where's the fun in that :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

UP THE DOSE..


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

when i added grf to the ghrp i was already taking at 50mcg 3 x per day i gained around 8lb of water in a week and had to stop the grf. felt like rubbish


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

So GHRP-6 will cause alot of water retention??


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Grf on it's own is actually more effective than ghrp on it's own, can see why people would use just ghrp6 for hunger benefit though

Kieran, gh in general will make you hold water, especially when jumping right in at a high dose IME


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Grf on it's own is actually more effective than ghrp on it's own, can see why people would use just ghrp6 for hunger benefit though
> 
> Kieran, gh in general will make you hold water, especially when jumping right in at a high dose IME


So going straight in at 100mcg 3 x per day will cause alot of water retention??


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> So going straight in at 100mcg 3 x per day will cause alot of water retention??


No lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> No lol :lol: :lol:


Glad it amused you dude :thumbup1: Just researching mate as i want to learn about ghrp IF i ever decided to use it.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I know that mate - any questions fire away.

Don't take my post to heart..


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> So going straight in at 100mcg 3 x per day will cause alot of water retention??


It's a very individual thing, most people I've spoke to notice water retention to begin with and it fades over time.

Again I think this will depend on previous gh useage as to how used to adapting to elevated gh levels, just IMO though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> I know that mate - any questions fire away.
> 
> Don't take my post to heart..


I didnt take it to heart dude. So going in at 100mcg 3 x per day, would this yeild any benefits (i know they are going to be marginal anyway) apart from the increase in hunger.......

No water retention on this dose then??

Sorry to ask alot of questions, would just like to know EVERYTHING i possibly can about something before making that decision rather than the many people that seem to just jump in and ask questions later.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Glad it amused you dude :thumbup1: Just researching mate as i want to learn about ghrp IF i ever decided to use it.


Don't take it personal mate, micks just a meathead like that clown jw, playing with silly doses :whistling:

Still up for the "take a whole vial of ghrp6 and hit an all you can eat buffet challenge" Mick? After my prep of course 

:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> It's a very individual thing, most people I've spoke to notice water retention to begin with and it fades over time.
> 
> Again I think this will depend on previous gh useage as to how used to adapting to elevated gh levels, just IMO though


Cheers mate, no previous gh useage at all, guess will just have to keep on researching and then its trial and error i suppose.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> I didnt take it to heart dude. So going in at 100mcg 3 x per day, would this yeild any benefits (i know they are going to be marginal anyway) apart from the increase in hunger.......
> 
> No water retention on this dose then??
> 
> Sorry to ask alot of questions, would just like to know EVERYTHING i possibly can about something before making that decision rather than the many people that seem to just jump in and ask questions later.


Can't say NO water retention - but I got very little from that dosing TBH..

and as Stephen suggests had to up it 

Suck it and see buddy.

100mcg x 3 ED would be a good place to start for you.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Don't take it personal mate, micks just a meathead like that clown jw, playing with silly doses :whistling:
> 
> Still up for the "take a whole vial of ghrp6 and hit an all you can eat buffet challenge" Mick? After my prep of course
> 
> :lol:


now THAT sounds interesting. Ever heard of taybarns?? God imagine if about 10 people on this forum went in after shooting some ghrp, the place would be bankrupt on the all you can eat.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Can't say NO water retention - but I got very little from that dosing TBH..
> 
> and as Stephen suggests had to up it
> 
> ...


Cheers dude, sounds good then


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Don't take it personal mate, micks just a meathead like that clown jw, playing with silly doses :whistling:
> 
> Still up for the "take a whole vial of ghrp6 and hit an all you can eat buffet challenge" Mick? After my prep of course
> 
> :lol:


pmsl.. far from meatheads mate TBH :laugh:

I reported back to Joe the other day after I smashed a chinese all you can eat buffet... used 900mcg *cough* Owner kept coming over to ask if I had finished... :whistling:

Next project will be starting in a week or two.

Meatheads GHRP/CJC dosing Strategy II

*TM*


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> pmsl.. far from meatheads mate TBH :laugh:
> 
> I reported back to Joe the other day after I smashed a chinese all you can eat buffet... used 900mcg *cough* Owner kept coming over to ask if I had finished... :whistling:
> 
> ...


My current plan is:

ghrp2 + ghrh + gh 15mins later at 6am, 10am, 2pm, 6pm and then ghrp + ghrh only pre bed tapering upto 2.5iu gh at each shot 

and I know your not a meathead mate :lol:

Keiren, not that I'm advising you to use anything but the best form of learning with these new peptides is personal experimentation I find


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> pmsl.. *far from meatheads mate* TBH :laugh:
> 
> I reported back to Joe the other day after I smashed a chinese all you can eat buffet... used 900mcg *cough* Owner kept coming over to ask if I had finished... :whistling:
> 
> ...


Oh I dont know, I rather enjoy the "meathead" moniker:thumb:

900mcg is just not cutting it for me now Mick, Cant wait to get started on MEATHEAD dosing II*tm:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah you're right mate...

We should consider it for MEATHEAD dosing IItm

fu.ck it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> My current plan is:
> 
> ghrp2 + ghrh + gh 15mins later at 6am, 10am, 2pm, 6pm and then ghrp + ghrh only pre bed tapering upto 2.5iu gh at each shot
> 
> ...


sounds good, i have 20 x 5mg vials sat in the fridge now. I just wanted to get as much info on it first but maybe July when im back off holiday ill give it a shot. Cheers for help. Reps.


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

On the pre bed shot does everyone have something to eat after the shot or just take it then go to bed and not worry about eating? thanks dudes..


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

you will have to eat something after your shot before bed mate otherwise you will wake up a couple of hrs later with the shakes and be starving.u will just eat whatever food comes to hand usually junk


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't eat after my pre-bed shot


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

This is what im wondering coz i see some people take there shot directly before bed and dont eat as Mick says so i dont know lol.I normally eat before bed anyway so just want to no if it a must or not? .I aint started any yet just collecting all the info and peps first.. thanks guys


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Sounds very strange TBH mate..
> 
> You sure he is sure he is jabbing GHRP / CJC


Yeah i even used it last year but i thought it was **** tbh sure i gained some water and some hunger but i don't need either of those two. So i gave all my supply to him and he has been suffering badly from it.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok just found out he forgot how to dilute it properly and used half the water he was meant to thus was using double the dose FFS.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Ok just found out he forgot how to dilute it properly and used half the water he was meant to thus was using double the dose FFS.


So I was right, muwhahaaa, what do I win:confused1:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

StephenC said:


> So I was right, muwhahaaa, what do I win:confused1:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


If myself and Joe win nothing for our feat.. :whistling:

You win FA :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> If myself and Joe win nothing for our feat.. :whistling:
> 
> You win FA :lol: :lol:


Your feat? maybe increased foot size from acromegaly:tongue:

I'm just jealous as the courier is dragging thier heels and i'm desperate to start my new *Non-Meathead Protocol**TM* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Your feat? maybe increased foot size from acromegaly:tongue:
> 
> I'm just jealous as the courier is dragging thier heels and i'm desperate to start my new *Non-Meathead Protocol**TM* :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:

We'll have to see our the 2 compare mate..

Although I have a feeling the MEATHEAD Protocal IItm will be better


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> :lol:
> 
> We'll have to see our the 2 compare mate..
> 
> Although I have a feeling the MEATHEAD Protocal IItm will be better


Comparisons will have to wait until after "operation get my fat a55 on stage" is complete mate:cool:

Then it's on:beer:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Bring it on like donkey kong Biatch...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Are you guys getting any thing that you can actually see as far as muscle gains or fat loss goes on these things?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well it gives you water retention and makes you eat a **** load of food which will help with fat gain, so surely its a great peptide?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Are you guys getting any thing that you can actually see as far as muscle gains or fat loss goes on these things?


Yes, I've genuinely seen body recomp when using this as have many others. I do think too many people are expecting too much from it as always happens though when anything recieves thr type of hype that these peps gave been getting.

IMO the reason for their popularity is that it's an affordable way for people to play with gh who may not have been able to afford it previously.

Gh has always been a drug with very subtle effects that you have to be very tuned into your body and have everything else consistent to notce it's effects or run it at a high dose.

There are also many studies being currently carried out on this in the medical world which have shown positive effects for anti aging etc


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Well it gives you water retention and makes you eat a **** load of food which will help with fat gain, so surely its a great peptide?


Anyone who has used gh will have suffered from some form of edema so it's no different to gh in that respect and IME the water retention subsides with extended useage.

Re the eating food comment, i have personally used ghrp6 with good effect when dieting although ghrp2 is more suited due the absence of ghrelin related hunger so eating sh1t loads of food is not a pre-requisite to it's useage.

Although I have recommended numerous people to use ghrp6 in growing cycles to increase hunger which if the user has a grasp on their diet can be used as above to great effect in adding lean tissue with or without the addition of aas.

Have you personally used these peptides for any significant length of time?


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Are you guys getting any thing that you can actually see as far as muscle gains or fat loss goes on these things?


defo keeps me leaner,even tho my diet is far from perfect .body changing are slow but noticible . I really like this peptide


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Are you guys getting any thing that you can actually see as far as muscle gains or fat loss goes on these things?


Just catching up on this following holidays..

Definate re-comp as Stephen suggests..

BF loss being the most prominent


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mick mate what dose you running ?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm starting ghrp2 as soon as my water arrives  i will be using it on the days i'm not using gh


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Can GH and GHRP 6 used together say one day GH and next GHRP 6 .. during PCT or time off to keep and maintain mass ?


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

sizar said:


> Can GH and GHRP 6 used together say one day GH and next GHRP 6 .. during PCT or time off to keep and maintain mass ?


i would jab 1day gh,next day ghrp,gh,ghrp...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

sizar said:


> mick mate what dose you running ?


Meathead Protocal 1tm I am running 400mcg x 4 ED at the moment.. using Scott's blast of the GH method also.

Timing's are based around meal timings although 1st jab of the day I have my T3 etc.. with it then give 30mins before my first meal.

1 thing I have noticed is that the increased hunger is less pronounced when you have been running the pep. for extended periods of time.

Will soon be starting Meathead Protocal 2tm which myself and Joe have been discussing. A bit more science is being applied this time around  :whistling:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Meathead Protocal 1tm I am running 400mcg x 4 ED at the moment.. using Scott's blast of the GH method also.
> 
> Timing's are based around meal timings although 1st jab of the day I have my T3 etc.. with it then give 30mins before my first meal.
> 
> ...


If i am not wrong that's nearly equal to 16ius of GH a day .. ? that's seems alot of pep ?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

sizar said:


> Can GH and GHRP 6 used together say one day GH and next GHRP 6 .. during PCT or time off to keep and maintain mass ?


You could use the GH to top up the GHRP 6 - so using the GH approx. 20 - 30mins after the GHRP jab.

GHRP 6 - Northern Rocker who posts on here and www.ugm.org.uk used it very effiectively during his PCT.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

sizar said:


> If i am not wrong that's nearly equal to 16ius of GH a day .. ? that's seems alot of pep ?


Really does depend on the quality of the peps I find mate.

Used two lots - this lot is alot better than the last.. numbness in fingers etc..

What seems alot to one person is not alot to someone else mate TBH


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Really does depend on the quality of the peps I find mate.
> 
> Used two lots - this lot is alot better than the last.. numbness in fingers etc..
> 
> What seems alot to one person is not alot to someone else mate TBH


i know.. apparently some claims purity to be 99.5 and some 99.9 lol but who knows ..

thanks mick will look into it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sizar said:


> Can GH and GHRP 6 used together say one day GH and next GHRP 6 .. during PCT or time off to keep and maintain mass ?


for me it is more beneficial to use Mod GRF 1-29 than GH



sizar said:


> If i am not wrong that's nearly equal to 16ius of GH a day .. ? that's seems alot of pep ?


love these numbers being bantered around when no one knows how much these peps release as many things effect the release....


----------

